# I want to go hunting for the first time (Essex)....help?



## Twiglet (28 September 2010)

I don't really have any connections with local hunts (Essex and Essex Farmers Union) so am after advice about first time hunting and hirelings. Equine Twiglet will not be a fan of hunting, and I'm not sure I know of any friends' horses I'd want to take for the first time, so hoping to hire me a professional  

Does anyone know about newcomers hunting with any of the Essex hunts? Are hirelings easy to come by? Where should I start?? I'm not going to be the boldest on the field (by a long shot!) so would be looking for a day with plenty of non-jumpable options!!

Any advice appreciated


----------



## Countrygirl (28 September 2010)

Contact the secretaries of your local packs and they will be able to help you with where to go for hirelings and where the best places are for newcomers. I know you would have an absolute ball out the EF&U they were a great bunch when we had joint meets with them a couple of years ago.
Have a look at the MFHA website for more information.


----------



## combat_claire (28 September 2010)

Tractor is secretary to the Essex Farmers, she'll probably log on later and be able to help you out.


----------



## Twiglet (29 September 2010)

I think she may have already messaged me via my website enquiry  Certainly someone from the Essex has mailed me with a very helpful and comprehensive reply, which bodes well!


----------



## Nats_uk (29 September 2010)

If you do plan on going - give me a PM. A friend and I (on my friends 2nd horse) are planning on going in a couple of weeks at a weekend so you would have company


----------



## tractor (3 October 2010)

Sorry, nearly missed this one....not been on for a few days....

I'm the Secretary of the EFUH, I guess you didn't email me as Twiglet so not sure if i've spoken to you or not 

All of the Essex packs have websites, so google the hunt name and see which you like the sound of - Essex, East Essex or EFUH. Broadly speaking people usually go for the pack nearest to them, makes the early mornings a little less painful, but there are no rules regarding which pack you go with. 

Feel free to pm/email me, we also have a "Country Day" next weekend (Sunday) which is a ride with hounds, nothing formal and no trail laid - kind of an introduction to hunting with no early start and no dress code! 

Wherever you go, hope you have fun and if you have any questions then feel free to pick my brain....esp if you need a contact with the other packs, I know most of them after 15 years hunting in sunny Essex!


----------



## tractor (3 October 2010)

Should have added, all of the Essex packs can supply hirelings - just mention this when you enquire and the Sec. should be able to sort you out.


----------



## wizbel (5 October 2010)

Ditto what Tractor said really. I'm pretty involved with the East Essex. We're probably a bit far out if you're more Essex / EF&U country but feel free to contact me if you want some more info. The Essex are a good pack and I've heard good things about the Farmers so I dont think you'll go far wrong either way!


----------

